# الميراث فى المسيحية



## مسلم موحد (26 يناير 2007)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى

هل هناك ميراث فى المسيحية؟ و كيف يتم توزيع الميراث؟  إذا مات شخص من يرثه؟ اولاده أم ابوه و امه ؟أم اخوته؟ أم زوجته؟ و إذا كان ابناؤه متوفون هل يرث احفاده؟
هل للشخص المسيحى أن يكتب و صية؟ و هل له أن يوصى بكل ماله للكنيسة مثلا أو لشخص محدد؟


----------



## Fadie (26 يناير 2007)

*غل 3:28 ليس يهودي ولا يوناني.ليس عبد ولا حر.ليس ذكر وانثى لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع.*

*ليست المسيحية قانونا مدنيا بل هى حياة مع القدوس القدير هذه الامور الدنيوية ترجع لصاحب الأرث حسبما يريد هو و حسبما كتب فى وصيته.*​


----------



## مسلم موحد (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الإجابه.

لكن ما فهمت المقصود من العدد المذكور هل تقصد أنه مش مهم الميراث يروح لمين؟ لأن كلكم واحد فى المسيح.

طيب أفرض أن الشخص أوصى بماله لشخص غير مؤمن


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

هو حر .......


----------



## مسلم موحد (27 يناير 2007)

و ماذا لو لم يترك الميت وصية؟ ماذا لو كان طفل صغير مثلا لا يميز و بالتالى لا يكتب وصية؟


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي مسلم موحد*



			
				مسلم موحد;186121 قال:
			
		

> و ماذا لو لم يترك الميت وصية؟ ماذا لو كان طفل صغير مثلا لا يميز و بالتالى لا يكتب وصية؟


 
*أهذا سؤال*

*مادام الأخ طفلاً صغيراً لايميز*
*فأبواه يستطيعان أن يميزا*​ 
*وعامة الميراث هذا يا أخي شيئاً ميدانياً بحت*​ 
*والمسيحية تنادي بالروحيات وليست الأرضيات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مسلم موحد (28 يناير 2007)

*أشكركم مرة اخرى*

*الإجابة وصلت لا يوجد تشريع فيما يخص الميراث فى المسيحية لأنه أمر دنيوى.*

*بقى فقط العدد الذى أورده فادى:*


> *غل 3:28 ليس يهودي ولا يوناني.ليس عبد ولا حر.ليس ذكر وانثى لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع.*


 
*لم أفهم ما المقصود به*


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

مسلم موحد;186424 قال:
			
		

> *أشكركم مرة اخرى*
> 
> *الإجابة وصلت لا يوجد تشريع فيما يخص الميراث فى المسيحية لأنه أمر دنيوى.*
> 
> ...


 
المقصود انه لا فرق بين رجل او امرأة في المسيحية, يعني لا يوجد توزيع ميراث بمقدار النصف للمرأءة لكونها مرأءة
بل الكل متساوي و تبقى مسألة الورائة بحسب الوصية او حسب قوانين الحكومة المشرعة


----------



## alsad al3aly (29 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> بل الكل متساوي و تبقى مسألة الورائة بحسب الوصية او حسب قوانين الحكومة المشرعة[/



حضرتك يا استاذ ماي روك وضعت ثلاثة من الحلول لهذه المعضلة ...

اولا :  البنت زي الولد 

ثانيا : حسب الوصية 

ثالثا : حسب قوانين الدولة.

هل هذه اجتهادات شخصية أم تشريعات كتابية. ؟؟؟

اعتقد أن الحل الاول هو أمر عام و طبيعي ولا يختص بالميراث.

ولا اعلم هل هناك تشريع بالوصية أم لا ؟؟

والحل الثالث معناه ان هذا امر دنيوي وانتم أعلم بامور دنياكم .


باختصار :

لو مات شخص وترك وصية جعل فيها الميراث بالكامل لشخص واحد وظلم الباقيين بحرمانهم , هل تطبيق هذه الوصية يليق بمجد الرب ؟؟؟

هناك بعض المسائل معقدة قد نوردها في ما بعد

تحياتي


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2007)

*منتظرون*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخي alsad al3aly



alsad al3aly قال:


> باختصار :
> 
> لو مات شخص وترك وصية جعل فيها الميراث بالكامل لشخص واحد وظلم الباقيين بحرمانهم , هل تطبيق هذه الوصية يليق بمجد الرب ؟؟؟


 
*طيب ما نقلب السؤال*
*لو شخص مسلم كتب وصيته وقام بكتابة كل ميراثة لزوجته الجديد "الثانية أو الثلاثة أو الرابعة" **وبيع وشراء*
*هل يلق *

*في أنتظار أجابتك*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> هناك بعض المسائل معقدة قد نوردها في ما بعد


 
*منتظرون *

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مسلم موحد (29 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااي أخي alsad al3aly
> 
> 
> ...


 
كتب وصية و لا بيع و شراء؟

لو كتب وصية فهذه الوصية باطلة و لايتم تنفيذها  لأنه لا وصية لوارث ( يعنى طالما الشخص سيرث فلا يمكن ان يوصى له الشخص صاحب المال)

أما إذا كان بيع و شراء فلم يتبقى شئ ليوصى به.


----------



## مسلم موحد (29 يناير 2007)

ياريت الأدمن يضم مشاركة الأستاذ رياض لأانها فعلا مفيدة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14823
و حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع


----------



## alsad al3aly (30 يناير 2007)

الاستاذ مسلم موحد سبقني بالجواب 

هذا جوابي وجواب جميع المسلمين (( الوصية لا تطبق لانها ظالمة ))) هذا هو الاسلام

وانتظر جواب حضرتك حول نفس السؤال .

والمسائل المعقدة أتية فلننهي اولا كيفية تقسيم الميراث بشكل بسيط.


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2007)

*جوابي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*



alsad al3aly قال:


> هذا جوابي وجواب جميع المسلمين (( الوصية لا تطبق لانها ظالمة ))) هذا هو الاسلام
> 
> وانتظر جواب حضرتك حول نفس السؤال .
> .


 
*بصراحة جوابي أنا قلته وأخوتي قلوه*
*نحن نبتغي السمويات ولا الأرضيات*

*وهذا يرجع لشخص المورث*
*وبما أنه مثلنا يبتغي السمويات فبالتأكيد لن يظلم أحداً *
*وهو علي فراش الموت*
*امين*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> والمسائل المعقدة أتية فلننهي اولا كيفية تقسيم الميراث بشكل بسيط.


 
*منتظرون أخي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alsad al3aly (1 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> نحن نبتغي السمويات ولا الأرضيات
> وهذا يرجع لشخص المورث
> وبما أنه مثلنا يبتغي السمويات فبالتأكيد لن يظلم أحداً وهو علي فراش الموت




حضرتك تتحدث إذن عن ملائكة لا يظلمون ولا يخطئون. ( قد يحدث هذا في مدينة أفلاطون الفاضلة )

أريد منك أن تسأل أي محامي عن عدد القضايا في المحاكم المرفوعة من قبل الاقباط بخصوص الميراث . وستجد في هذا نقض لكلامك.

ولو تطور أمر الميراث قليلا وتخطينا كون الابناء فقط يرثون.

ماذا لو كان والدي المتوفى على قيد الحياة وأعمامه وأخواله وعماته وخالاته وزوجته وهكذا ......

من بالظبط لهم الحق في الميراث . وبالطبع هذا يتطلب تدعيم لرأيك بالدليل. وهذا بفرض ان الدولة أعطت لكم الحق في تطبيق شريعتكم.

كما اعطتكم الحق في أمور الزواج والطلاق وغيره. ؟؟؟

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*



alsad al3aly قال:


> حضرتك تتحدث إذن عن ملائكة لا يظلمون ولا يخطئون. ( قد يحدث هذا في مدينة أفلاطون الفاضلة )


 
*أخي هذا يحدث بالفعل ليس فقط في مدينة أفلاطون الفاضلة*

*بل يحدث هنا بين الكثير من المؤمنين *
*ولو أستطع الأطلاع للتأكد فعليك الأطلاع علي سير القديسين المعاصرين فقط*
*وستتأكد*
*وعلي فكرة هو دة الطبيعي "المفروض"*
*أما غير هذا هو غير الطبيعيولكن معهم العذر لأنهم مازلوا بشر*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> أريد منك أن تسأل أي محامي عن عدد القضايا في المحاكم المرفوعة من قبل الاقباط بخصوص الميراث . وستجد في هذا نقض لكلامك.
> 
> ولو تطور أمر الميراث قليلا وتخطينا كون الابناء فقط يرثون.
> 
> ...


 
*يا أخي أنا معك*
*وبما أن المسيحين كمؤمنين يبحثون عن السماويات فلا يهتموا كثيراً بالتشريع والقوانين*

*ولكن هناك شرائع بالفعل *
*كلائحة 38 المطبقة في الأحوال الشخصية*
*وهناك لائحة الأقباط الأرثوذكس الموضوعة في منتصف الثمانينات علي يد قداسة البابا شنودة*
*ولكنها مازلت في أدراج مجلس الشعب ولم تصدق حتي ان*

*وهناك المجالس الكنسية وهناك المجالس الملية *
*أوك يا أخي*
*ولكن كما قلت أنهم يبحثون عن السماويات وليست الأرضيات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مسلم موحد (3 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*
> 
> 
> ...


 
الأستاذ المشرف   حضرتك تناقض نفسك

إذا كنتم تبتغون السماوايات و و و   لماذا لا تذهب اموال المتوفى كلها الى الجمعيات الخيرية؟ شئ غير منطقى مش كده؟ طيب  إذن من الذى سيرث و كيف يقسم الميراث؟
ثم ما الذى دعا البابا شنوده لوضع لائحة الأقباط الأرثوذكس؟ و هل ممكن تخبرناعما بهذه اللائحة بخصوص الميراث؟


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

يا مسلم يا موحد
سألت سؤالك عن تشريع الميراث و ذكرنا عدم وجود تشريع, يبقى هات من الاخر, انت عايز ايه؟
سؤالك و ردينا عليه, طيب ايه المطلوب الان؟


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الميراث فى المسيحية*

"هل هناك ميراث فى المسيحية؟
 و كيف يتم توزيع الميراث؟
 إذا مات شخص من يرثه؟ اولاده أم ابوه و امه ؟أم اخوته؟ أم زوجته؟ 
و إذا كان ابناؤه متوفون هل يرث احفاده؟
هل للشخص المسيحى أن يكتب و صية؟
 و هل له أن يوصى بكل ماله للكنيسة مثلا أو لشخص محدد؟ "

*ازاي هناك ميراث في المسيحية؟
واحد مات و ساب فلوس وراه اكيد حيبقي فيه ميراث
*يتم التوزيع حسب الوصية او ان لك يكن كتب وصية يتبع التقسيم لتشريع الدولة القاطن بها.
*الطبيعي ان ابوه و امه و اخواته وزوجته و عياله.....شئ طبيعي ، امال حيجيبوا الجيران؟
*علي حسب باقي العائلة
*طبعا المسيحي ممكن يكتب وصية ....مش مواطن
*ممكن يوصي بكل ماله للكنيسة او شخص اخر(ماله و حر فيه)

***تعليقا علي مشاركتك الاخيرة:
نعم لا يوجد تشريع للميراث فنتبع تشريع الدولة الشخص القاطن بها و ليست شرط اسلامية (هل كل المسيحيين ساكنين في دول عربية اسلامية؟)
لأن المهم عند المسيحيين هو طريق الحق و الحياة الذي هو المسيح له المجد و الحياة الابدية و ليست مال فاني نكتنزه حيث ينقب السارقون و يسرقوا


----------



## maria123 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الميراث فى المسيحية*

شكرا كتير عل للشرح


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاحباء :

سلام المسيح 

اشار لي احد الاخوة المسلمين عن طريق رابط الى هذا الموضوع ، واردت ان اضع هذه الاضافة الصغيرة .

قال الرب يسوع المسيح : (لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل ) (متى 5: 17) 

ولهذا فشريعة العهد القديم باقية (ليس لدينا ناسخ ومنسوخ) ، وان كان السيد المسيح ( أكملها ) بمعنى انه اضاف اليها بعدا وعمقا جديدا ، روحيا وعمليا وتطبيقيا .
(يمكن شرح هذه النقطة باكثر تفصيلا لمن يريد ) 


وعلى هذا ، ففي العهد القديم نقرأ عن امر الله بتقسيم الارث الامر الذي صار فريضة في اسرائيل منذ زمن موسى .



راجع سفر العدد الاصحاح 27 : 1 - 11​ 
فتقدمت بنات صلفحاد بن حافر بن جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسّى من عشائر منسّى بن يوسف.وهذه اسماء بناته محلة ونوعة وحجلة وملكة وترصة. 2 ووقفن امام موسى والعازار الكاهن وامام الرؤساء وكل الجماعة لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع قائلات. 3 ابونا مات في البرية ولم يكن في القوم الذين اجتمعوا على الرب في جماعة قورح بل بخطيته مات ولم يكن له بنون. 4 لماذا يحذف اسم ابينا من بين عشيرته لانه ليس له ابن.أعطنا ملكا بين اخوة ابينا. 5 فقدم موسى دعواهنّ امام الرب 6 فكلم الرب موسى قائلا. 7 بحق تكلمت بنات صلفحاد فتعطيهنّ ملك نصيب بين اخوة ابيهنّ وتنقل نصيب ابيهنّ اليهنّ. 8 وتكلم بني اسرائيل قائلا أيّما رجل مات وليس له ابن تنقلون ملكه الى ابنته. 9 وان لم تكن له ابنة تعطوا ملكه لاخوته. 10 وان لم يكن له اخوة تعطوا ملكه لاخوة ابيه. 11 وان لم يكن لابيه اخوة تعطوا ملكه لنسيبه الاقرب اليه من عشيرته فيرثه. فصارت لبني اسرائيل فريضة قضاء كما امر الرب موسى​ 
مع تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يونيو 2009)

وايضا هذه الاضافة للرد :

يجب ان نفهم ان الميراث المقصود لم يكن اموالا ونقودا سائلة، بل كان حقلا وبيتا وبهائم ، ولذلك ، فالميراث هو ملك عشائري وليس ملك فردي ، و على هذا فتقسيم الميراث لم يكن ( فرديا )  بمعنى ان الاب يترك الميراث لابن،  بل ان الميراث ينتقل (جماعيا ) 

واسمح لي ان اضع لك هذه الفقرة ايضا ، وهي تتابع ما حصل في ميراث ( بنات صلفحاد ) ويشرح هذه الجزئية بصورة اكبر .

(سفر العدد 36: 1 - 13)

وقالوا.قد أمر الرب سيدي ان يعطي الارض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني اسرائيل.وقد أمر سيدي من الرب ان يعطي نصيب صلفحاد اخينا لبناته. 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهنّ من نصيب آبائنا ويضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له.فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ. 4 ومتى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهنّ الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له ومن نصيب سبط آبائنا يؤخذ نصيبهنّ 5 فامر موسى بني اسرائيل حسب قول الرب قائلا.بحق تكلم سبط بني يوسف. 6 هذا ما امر به الرب عن بنات صلفحاد قائلا.من حسن في اعينهنّ يكنّ له نساء ولكن لعشيرة سبط آبائهنّ يكنّ نساء. 7 فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط آبائه. 8 وكل بنت ورثت نصيبا من اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امرأة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب آبائه. 9 فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط آخر بل يلازم اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه 10 كما أمر الرب موسى كذلك فعلت بنات صلفحاد. 11 فصارت محلة وترصة وحجلة وملكة ونوعة بنات صلفحاد نساء لبني اعمامهنّ. 12 صرن نساء من عشائر بني منسّى بن يوسف فبقي نصيبهنّ في سبط عشيرة ابيهنّ 13 هذه هي الوصايا والاحكام التي اوصى بها الرب الى بني اسرائيل عن يد موسى في عربات موآب على اردن اريحا


مع تحياتي واحترامي ​


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز سأعطيك رابط لأخ العزيز الحوت فيه اجابة لسؤالك وربنا يباركك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14823​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرااا فادى الغالى


----------



## احمد الخطيب (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتظرون*

اخى العزيز /ياخذ بها ايذ كان فى هناك شهود وكان قد كتبها بدون ضغط وبكامل قواه العقلية


----------

